# Thrive 30 Gallon Tropical Kit on sale at Petsmart. Is it worth it?



## DenimDendro (Sep 13, 2020)

The Petsmart in my area has its ‘Thrive Tropical Reptile Terrarium Essentials Kit’ on sale for $100. I understand that I won’t need most if not any of the extra components, but $100 for an 18x18x24 is pretty good. I’m just skeptical on the quality. Does anybody have any experience on these tanks that could testify whether or not this is a good tank for darts?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Almost everything that isn't the tank itself isn't useful for darts (you could buy some screw-in LEDs and use the dome fixture, I guess, if you are OK with the looks of the fixture). The tank itself doesn't allow for anything like decent passive ventilation, judging from the pics (there is no low-placed vent in front), and so is sub-par from the POV of the basic design. A person would have to mod the top just as with Exos or ZooMeds, and there likely is much less collective knowledge on how to do that well on that brand, given that Exos are by far the most used vivs.

Also, supporting PetSmart is...um...less than helpful to the hobby as a whole, given the damage that company does both to animals and to legitimate herp businesses.

Hard pass.


----------



## DenimDendro (Sep 13, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Almost everything that isn't the tank itself isn't useful for darts (you could buy some screw-in LEDs and use the dome fixture, I guess, if you are OK with the looks of the fixture). The tank itself doesn't allow for anything like decent passive ventilation, judging from the pics (there is no low-placed vent in front), and so is sub-par from the POV of the basic design. A person would have to mod the top just as with Exos or ZooMeds, and there likely is much less collective knowledge on how to do that well on that brand, given that Exos are by far the most used vivs.
> 
> Also, supporting PetSmart is...um...less than helpful to the hobby as a whole, given the damage that company does both to animals and to legitimate herp businesses.
> 
> Hard pass.


Got it. Thanks for the insight. I think I’ll pass and get an Exo Terra or ZooMed from a local pet store.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

You won't regret not skimping on the basic enclosure.

Different price bracket, but here's another option:









InSitu Ecosystems


InSitu creates vivariums and terrariums for the plant, herp and insect hobbies for the keeping of orchids, poison frogs, geckos, tarantulas and others. Our innovative approach solves many of the problems hobbyists have faced with drainage, air circulation, misting, lighting and feeder insect...




insituecosystems.com





I have two, and I think they have a lot going for them.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

This is NOT case of a penny saved is a penny earned... 

Getting a good terrarium as a start is important...


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

Scour Facebook marketplace and Craigslist for a few weeks and you'll likely find some cheap priced Exo's for sale. Paid $50 for my last 18x18x24 Exo.


----------

